# Custom Soap Boxes



## ohioguysoaper (Jun 15, 2019)

Has anyone used a company to get their soap boxes custom printed? 

I am currently using shrink wrap and ordering labels from urpinting.com. The process is fine, but some wholesale accounts are asking for paper-based boxes, and I get more and more customer inquiries by the day about when I'm going to switch to a more sustainable packaging solution.

I've streamlined my product line so I am ready to buy boxes in bulk for a smaller number of products. I thought about buying blank kraft boxes and then putting a label on them, but that takes more time and then wouldn't be quite as sustainable. 

Has anyone used a company to get custom boxes printed? If so, which ones? I was in conversations with OXO Packaging but their customer service was really poor so I exited that relationship. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alfonso Casillas (Jun 22, 2019)

Same problem here


----------



## claraparker (Dec 8, 2020)

ohioguysoaper said:


> Well, Depends on your order type. Whether it's wholesale or low quantity based, I would say *Custom Box Makers* and *Elite Custom Boxes *are the guys in the local Dallas, Texas market. They provide the Best Quality Custom printed boxes in bulk quantity for wholesale packaging boxes. Both of the vendors are awesome in providing the best custom printed packaging boxes and custom soap boxes. You can customize the box's shape, size, and designs according to your business requirements. Their customer service is excellent, and they gave me the same custom boxes at a reasonable price that fulfill my need. Michael is an active listener and corporative service representative in Custom Box Makers.
> 
> You can have any custom paper packaging boxes and Kraft boxes for your products. They are reliable, cheap, and fast. I think you can Give them a try.


----------

